# identification please



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

i bought these but cant really match them (so many look like him) to anything on the site supposably they are same species supposably the blue guy is the male and the brown are the ladies
need help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The blue one looks like a Pseudotropheus saulosi. The brown ones most certainly are not.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

then i dont know what to do i bought those females because they were labelled as the same as the blue guy i just wanted some breeding to happen. im not even sure if my pet store buys fish back. dont know what to do now


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree Fogelhund, looks like a male saulosi and perhaps some female/subdominant Cynotilapia?


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

My advice is to at least get clarification of the fish from the Shop.

If the browns were sold and or advertised as females to the blue then should indicate the shop would know what the male is.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1

Fogelhund has ID'd the male as this and he is a person I would be listening to for sure.

A female would be orange and yours clearly aren't.
If the shop can't fullfil that ID then how can they determine the females belong to it.
Then:
Return the fish and ask for your money back.
Aussie consumer rights laws are very much like NZ's.

Use terms like 'fair' and 'reasonable', 'expectation"
The only consideration your interested is your purchase from the shop.
What they bought it as is none of your concern, well at least an argument based on that.
Something fish shops love to pull out of the bag.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

they call them "long pelvic zebra" now theres one male photo on this site =(


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Pseudotropheus sp. Zebra Long Pelvic hummm
Not sure.
The females do match the dull grey/brown expected 
http://img204.exs.cx/img204/8931/img01538gk.jpg
but the male seems to lack some of the yellow/orange in the top fin and belly that that fish seems to have.
http://bnbafricancichlids.tripod.com/id24.html
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Ps_longpelvic_mdoka.htm
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Pseudotrop ... hesese.htm
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Pseudotrop ... _Mdoka.htm
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Ps_longpe ... ireyax.htm
but it could I guess be a different variant as you can see from just those links some they can look different from location to location in the lake but I have not managed to match a location to the way yours looks.

But that would make it a rare cichlid in the hobby and rare cichlids are usually high priced and properly Ided with variant in the shop.

I am not sure but I guess your male and females do not match, sorry.

All the best James


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

ok i just went and bought..
2 bristlenose
4 saulosi female
1 male longfin zebra (one that matches the longfins on the website) will post a pic soon


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

i think hes a beautiful specimen


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Uh oh..........this last picture you posted does look like a zebra long pelvic! Certainly not the same fish as the egg spots in the anal fin are different and the submarginal banding in the dorsal is less distinct.

The brownish barring and the lavendar background coloring definitely says zebra long pelvic.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

why is this uh oh?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

My mistake, my reading comprehension skills must have been at an all time low last night.

I see now that you clearly stated that you had just went and purchased the zebra long pelvic along with the female saulosi. I must have been tired as I at first glance thought you had bought female saulosi and now your male looked like a zebra long pelvic.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

haha thats ok what do yous think of him does he look good?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

So did the seller know why you got one male Saulosi before, and what the grey ones were?


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

ah yes the person who sold me the saulosi assumed it was a zebra because that was written on the tank. but a different person was working this time and i got it all down. the brown are infact female pelvic long fin zebra same with my big boy. i also had a scare today i couldnt find my male saulosi... looked everywhere...ended up taking out all my rocks... looking on the floor everywhere lol eventually to find that the silly thing wedged himself behind the filter intake and the heater. he would have only been behind there for 20 mins would that have done any damage? (heater rarely has to operate its just emergency incase temperature drops in winter.) oh ps im from australia so its summer here atm and i never seem to catch the heater on lol


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

but im also happy to have 2 species in my tank now. 9 fish in total 40gal is that ok?


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Him hiding like that might indicate issues with other tankmates-long fin maybe?

Yep pretty warm in Auckland too. 
Haven't seen a indicator light on a heater for days. Having to put shades over a couple of the tanks to avoid direct light.
Lots of beaching and fishing at the moment. no complaining about the heat from me.


----------

